# Hot Apple Cider Recipes?



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I think I'd like to make some hot apple cider for our party next weekend. I've never made it before. Anyone have a good recipe? Or do I even need a recipe? I see the jugs of apple cider in the store. Do I modify it or just warm it?? Clueless!


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

We just had our party last night. We poured some into a crock pot and just warmed it. Tasted fine to me . But it takes quite a bit of time to heat up - at least it did for us,


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Some people like cinnamon sticks in it.
Can either warm up a big coffee pot w/ spigot of it or crock pot. Or just let guests warm it up themselves in ceramic mugs in the microwave.

I did a google search & came up with these results.

Google


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I am even more confused now. I just got back from the grocery store and noticed some "apple cider" in a bottle just like juice. It looked like apple juice and when I read the label it looked like apple juice- no idea why they call it cider? Then theres the kind that comes in a jug like milk (not sure what's in that) I found a great recipe on allrecipes.com but I am not sure what to start with. I guess the "apple cider" that looks like/is apple juice. LOL I am not up on my ciders. Guess I need to google that too. LOL


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

dippedstix said:


> I am even more confused now. I just got back from the grocery store and noticed some "apple cider" in a bottle just like juice. It looked like apple juice and when I read the label it looked like apple juice- no idea why they call it cider? Then theres the kind that comes in a jug like milk (not sure what's in that) I found a great recipe on allrecipes.com but I am not sure what to start with. I guess the "apple cider" that looks like/is apple juice. LOL I am not up on my ciders. Guess I need to google that too. LOL


Cider should be darker, and thicker looking than apple juice. It should have an "unfiltered" look to it. If it looks like apple juice, I wouldn't buy it. If there are any local farms near by, they would probably have the better stuff this time of year. As for a recipe, keep it simple, good cider is delicious on it's own. I like to add orange slices to the crock pot, and garnish the mugs with them as well. I find the cinnamon or clove, just overpowers it. Us New Englanders take our cider seriously.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

jayb- do you sweeten it? I read that cider isn't sweetened, correct?


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

I buy the apple cider in the milk jugs. Put it in a big stock pot, add some cloves and cinnamon sticks and put it on low. I also keep a can of whip cream next to the stove, it tastes real good when you put it on top. This year at a bonfire we had we put a shot of cinnamon schnapps in each cup and it was sooooooooo good!


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

dippedstix said:


> jayb- do you sweeten it? I read that cider isn't sweetened, correct?


Cider should NOT need to be sweetened, you've really never tasted it? I guess I take it for granted, we grew up with an apple orchard/cider mill in my home town. I'm not sure what's in your area, but if you can stay away from the over pasteurized, mass produced stuff, if shouldn't need any sugar. I guess just buy a jug, and taste it. If it's crap, I could mail some down to you. Joking, but seriously if you want to go the spice route, add very small amounts at a time, the recipes usually call for some powerful spices, that can get out of hand quick.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

jayb said:


> Cider should NOT need to be sweetened, you've really never tasted it? I guess I take it for granted, we grew up with an apple orchard/cider mill in my home town. I'm not sure what's in your area, but if you can stay away from the over pasteurized, mass produced stuff, if shouldn't need any sugar. I guess just buy a jug, and taste it. If it's crap, I could mail some down to you. Joking, but seriously if you want to go the spice route, add very small amounts at a time, the recipes usually call for some powerful spices, that can get out of hand quick.


LOL, I am a city girl and have never had cider in my life. LOL!! I do live in a rual area now though and I am sure I can get ahold of the type of cider you are speaking of. Thank you so much for your help!


----------

